# heavy drop down bed on ixeo time 585



## yashmak (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anybody experienced difficulty raising the drop down bed in the ixeo time 585? It seems very heavy to push back up so much so that it takes two people to get it on the move.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

yashmak said:


> Has anybody experienced difficulty raising the drop down bed in the ixeo time 585? It seems very heavy to push back up so much so that it takes two people to get it on the move.


Hi,

If it's anything like the one on my Hymer then find pulling it back towards you, rather than lifting up, gets it on the move.


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,
We've got a 590 and yes, the bed is difficult to raise, and we too need 2 of us to do it.
I recently lubricated all the pivot points on the bed mechanism with graphite grease which has made it a little easier to lift, but still hard work. A plus point is that now the bed has stopped creaking and groaning when we're on the move  
We looked at a Benimar before buying the Burstner, but the Benimar had a weight limit of 150kg on the drop down bed (which would have meant a permanent diet for both of us!) whereas the Burstner had a more realistic limit of 200kg.
Maybe the better build quality and better materials in the Burstner bed add to the weight? I know when it is down fully it is rock solid.
I don't think there is an answer to the problem short of getting it converted to electric, but I don't think that will be cheap!
We'll just have to live with it and eat more spinach! :lol:


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Having once owned a Burstner for a year, I can recognise the general issue. Consituent parts did seem to be designed and hewn separately from girders then bolted on and made to fit, no matter what the arty designer may have envisaged. That said, things did work so your bed ought to..... Mine did squeak a lot on raising and lowering, mind; quite well balanced though so not too heavy.


----------

